# bloodroot ointment for sarcoids



## a kind of magic (14 August 2012)

Has anyone used it?  Hubby's mare has two sarcoids, one on her eyelid and one on her teats, which I only found the other day.

She was due to have bcg injections but it took so long to get the drugs that by the time they arrived, she had physicall


----------



## a kind of magic (14 August 2012)

Bloomin phone! She had rubbed off the nasty lump leaving just a warty looking flat area not suitable for injecting.

Vet has now suggested bloodroot ointment for both sarcoids, so I would be grateful to hear any experiences.


----------



## pines of rome (14 August 2012)

There is a thread I put on a bit further down that I put on about my boy,s large sarcoid which I treated with toothpaste, it made it drop off in two weeks after I had tried many other things for a long time.
 Might be worth a try with yours!


----------



## Lucyad (14 August 2012)

Yes, I have had great success with Sarc-off bloodroot paste, purchased through my vet, on sevaral diferent types of sarcoids.  I believe my vet has had many other sucesses with other clients.

I would avoid using anything not recommended by your vet (such as toothpaste!).


----------



## ImmyS (14 August 2012)

I used thuja cream, worked a treat on my mares sarcoid


----------



## irishdraft (14 August 2012)

I have used sarc off blood root paste with sucess but buy it online not from your vet as it is considerably cheaper, in my experience anyway !


----------



## Angua2 (14 August 2012)

I had success with thuja and bloodroot.  However, we are now left with a nasty scar from the blootroot


----------



## a kind of magic (14 August 2012)

My vet quoted £54 a pot, is this reasonable, or should I ask for a prescription and source elsewhere?

With the one on her eye, I really don't want to mess around with anything, it was so nasty before she rubbed the main growth off, she couldn't open her eye properly.  I want to try and get rid of it before it ulcerates again.  She is having thuja and I must admit it appears to be working but I want to attack it internally and externally if I can.  She is also on an immunity boosting supplement as she was quite run down and I don't think it was helping things.


----------



## irishdraft (14 August 2012)

£54.00 a pot for sarc- off is very cheap. My vet charges £171.00 a pot but on line it is £98.00 or thereabouts. i must admit I dont think i would use it on an eyelid, its pretty strong stuff, I think instructions on sarc-off do not recommend it be used to close to the eye.May be your vet is using some other product ?


----------



## a kind of magic (14 August 2012)

I have no idea, I will post on here tomorrow what it is exactly when I go to pick it up.   It's not *quite* on her eyelid but just above it, sort of on the socket.  We were told to be very careful applying it and to be extra vigilant whilst applying it around her eye area.

We don't really have a lot of choice, I am reluctant to leave it because of how awful it got before but it's too delicate for Liverpool cream, too flat for BCG, not a suitable site for surgical removal or freezing.  I suppose we are quite lucky that the lump has not grown back, it has been gone 3 months now which is amazing given how aggressive it was.


----------



## lazybee (15 August 2012)

I've used blood root on two horses and a donkey and it works. I don't know about near an eye though because it can cause swelling according to the literature; but saying that I didn't see any swelling when I used it.

And yes the 54 quid is half what I paid. Get two and I'll buy one off you 




Note: thuja cream is homeopathic It's been proved time and time again homeopathy doesn't work.


----------



## Brownmare (15 August 2012)

My mare had 3 sarcoids but the one on her eye was treated with retinol cream (Zorax) as it was too close to the eye for Liverpool cream that we used on the others. It worked about 90% and I then fed Global Herbs Sarcex for 6 months and it has totally disappeared.


----------



## Lucyad (15 August 2012)

It sounds an almost identical location to my horses's sarcoid.  His was just above his eye, and like your vet, mine said that the location made it unsuitable for Liverpool Cream.  Mine was the type that is like a big hard lump under the skin (so still has fur).  I applied the Sarc-off for just 4 days, then a week or so later a big chunk came away.  it was rather nasty TBH, but I believe less invasive than Liverpool cream.

It came back a year or so later and I re-applied, just for 3 applications this time.  This time, because I caught it earlier, it was far less invasive.  There is hardly even a scar now, and no sign of re-occurance.

I still have some cream left!  Hoping I don't have to use it though.  Mine was around £100 through my vet, some 5 years ago.


----------

